# Is age an issue???



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone out there could give me some advice. My husband and I are thinking of emigrating to Cyprus within the next two years.
My husband works in insurance and i currently work at a private nursery. We are aged 46 and 44 respectivley,would our more mature ages be a disadvantage?
We do not speak Greek but understand this is not always a problem .
Also is it better to find employment before you leave Britain or come out to Cyprus first,have had conflicting advice about this . Any advice most welcome thanks Yolly (a newbie)


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Is age an issue*



yolly123 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anyone out there could give me some advice. My husband and I are thinking of emigrating to Cyprus within the next two years.
> My husband works in insurance and i currently work at a private nursery. We are aged 46 and 44 respectivley,would our more mature ages be a disadvantage?
> We do not speak Greek but understand this is not always a problem .
> Also is it better to find employment before you leave Britain or come out to Cyprus first,have had conflicting advice about this . Any advice most welcome thanks Yolly (a newbie)


The one thing I have noticed (as a life begins at forty relocator who made the move three years ago) is that experience does not seem to count for much in the jobs market here. Knowing the right people does. Salaries begin on the bottom rung of the pay scales irrespective of experience in most employment sectors, unless you know the boss, their third cousin, the godmother of the bosses mistress etc. Some sectors are also flooded with eager migrant workers used to very low wages, so some of the offered salaries will be a bit of a shock to the system. The local population is also very well qualified (second only to Canada in terms of numbers of masters degrees per capita) and it is not unusual to find highly qualified people working in unskilled jobs.


----------



## yolly123 (Sep 7, 2008)

kimonas said:


> The one thing I have noticed (as a life begins at forty relocator who made the move three years ago) is that experience does not seem to count for much in the jobs market here. Knowing the right people does. Salaries begin on the bottom rung of the pay scales irrespective of experience in most employment sectors, unless you know the boss, their third cousin, the godmother of the bosses mistress etc. Some sectors are also flooded with eager migrant workers used to very low wages, so some of the offered salaries will be a bit of a shock to the system. The local population is also very well qualified (second only to Canada in terms of numbers of masters degrees per capita) and it is not unusual to find highly qualified people working in unskilled jobs.


Thankyou for taking the time to reply Kimonas,i think our problem is going to be finding work that pays enough to live comfortably.I guess its not what you know but who you know.Thanks again yolly123


----------



## paper tiger (Sep 12, 2008)

i dont think so, your young


----------

